# Shimano Deore LX Schalt-Bremshebel ST-M563



## magura-fan (14. September 2008)

Die suche ich:


----------



## newt3 (10. März 2009)

suchst du immernoch???

den linken st-m563 Schaltbremshebel hab ich da!
ist in sehr gutem Nahezu neuwertigem Zustand

Kostenpunkt: 14 EUR + Versand (3,90 Hermes) oder Selbstabholung in Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magura-fan (11. März 2009)

Im Prinzip schon. Danke für dein Angebot! Aber ich möchte schon beide zusammen kaufen.


----------



## racing_basti (11. März 2009)

ich schau mal nach was für welche ich da hab.
schick mir mal per pn deine mail-adresse, dann bekommste paar fotos


----------



## newt3 (11. März 2009)

"Aber ich möchte schon beide zusammen kaufen."

vielleicht findet sich ja zufällig noch jemand der einen rechten da hat.

hätte übrigens auch noch einen xt umwerfer aus der zeit.
zug kommend von unten und für relativ schmalen rahmendurchmasser.
genaue bezeichnung hab ich jetzt grad nicht im kopf.

---------
wenn ich's richtig in erinnerung habe sind die 563er übrigens noch für cantileverbremsen.
ne v-brake kannst du damit glaub nicht fahren. zumindest nicht am vorderrad.
das blockiert dann glaub sauschnell und hat mit dosierbarkeit nicht viel zu tun.
die hebelverhältnisse bei cantibremshebeln sind ja anders.


----------



## magura-fan (11. März 2009)

Beide auf einmal wäre mir schon lieber. 

Den Umwerfer brauche ich nicht unbedingt. (Wie viel willst du denn dafür haben? Weißt du die Bezeichnung inzwischen?) Wie sieht's mit dem XT-Schaltwerk aus?

Jepp, sind für Cantilever-Bremsen.


----------



## newt3 (12. März 2009)

Weißt du die Bezeichnung inzwischen
->Umwerfer ist ein Shimano XT FD-M732
->30mm Klemmung und Zug von unten kommend
->hab ich september 2008 bir mir verbaut. da war er nagelneu. ist aber natürlich immernoch einwandfrei in schuss. normale Spuren von der kette sind halt dran. knapp 400km gefahren jetzt (normaler straßeneinsatz und befestigte waldwege).

bei mir kommt soll der alte alivio wieder dran. von meiner rahmengeometrie da unten machte der sich besser. (bei meinem rahmen ist das rohr da unten auch keine 30mm so, dass ich etwas unterpacken mußte was halt auch nicht optimal ist)

kosten soll der 8 eur + versand (3,90 hermes)
(wenn du bei ebay    XT 732 eingibst bekommste original den gleichen angezeigt. dort gibst den auch in neu recht günstig aber mit versand ist er halt schon einen kleinen tick teurer dort. meiner ist halt schon nen paar meter gefahren).


----------



## magura-fan (12. März 2009)

Ein XT-Schaltwerk hast du nicht zufällig noch anzubieten?


----------



## newt3 (12. März 2009)

nein. hab ich nicht.


----------



## linski (13. März 2009)

rechts hätte ich noch einen m565, ist dann allerdings 8-fach.
sollte bei dir interesse bestehen, bitte pn
gruß


----------



## magura-fan (13. März 2009)

Danke, aber brauche 7-fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris.kaul (30. März 2009)

steht der shimano deore lx ST-M565 Schalthebel noch zum verkauf?
hätte interesse


----------



## _Martin (4. April 2009)

Hallo Chris.Kaul

Ist der linke shimano dore lx st-m563 noch zu kaufen.

Meiner ist heute kaputt gegangen.

lg
Martin


----------



## magura-fan (5. April 2009)

Er hat doch gar keinen ST-M563 zum Verkauf angeboten, sondern sucht im Gegenteil einen ST-M565.


----------



## newt3 (5. April 2009)

aber ich hatte einen linken 563er anzubieten (den du aber ja nicht einzeln wolltest)....

der ist aber inzwischen bereits anderweitig verkauf. also nicht mehr zu haben.

stx links und rechts hätt ich noch.
als 3fach , 7fach und auch für cantis.
shimano cantibremse mit shimano bremssteinen gern mit dazu.
zustand allerdings nicht ganz 100% aber dennoch gut brauchbar.

wenn daran jemand von euch beiden interesse hat *einfach bescheid geben.*
gibt dann details und nen preis.


----------



## wonsta (13. Januar 2011)

falls du nun immer noch suchst hat dies bei mir ein ende.hab beide da und neu!!!
wollte sie bei ebay reinstellen aber wenn du mir ein gutes angebot machst,warum nicht.meld dich einfach.mfg


----------



## wonsta (13. Januar 2011)

wonsta schrieb:


> falls du nun immer noch suchst hat dies bei mir ein ende.hab beide da st-m563 und st-m564 neu!!!
> wollte sie bei ebay reinstellen aber wenn du mir ein gutes angebot machst,warum nicht.meld dich einfach.mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magura-fan (14. Januar 2011)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen ST-M563 und ST-M564? Wie viel möchtest du dafür haben?


----------



## newt3 (16. Januar 2011)

unterschied zwischen 563 und 564 sollte die länge der bremshebel sein (2,5 vs 4 finger oder so).
solltest du in den shimano pdf's dazu finden.


----------



## magura-fan (17. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## kessel (7. September 2011)

Hallo,
gibt es die Hebel evtl. immer noch? Ich brauche einen linken, würde bei einem passenden Preis auch beide Kaufen.
Liebe Grüße
der Kessel


----------

